# ASIO Security Checks



## navdeepbajwa (Jan 12, 2012)

Does the Visa Officer always tells the applicant when he has sent the application for final processing. Also does ASIO check (Australian Security) starts when Visa Officer sends the application for final processing or before when we are assigned a Visa Officer.

I have applied for spouse visa from New Delhi in end of March 2012. After 2 months Visa officer asked for additional documents which i submitted but after that I have not heard back from him in 2.5 months.When i can expect a reply.


----------



## faheemzafar (Apr 27, 2013)

*security checks ...*

I applied for GSM 175 Class on 25 june 2012 (BIG MISTAKE) 

I also submitted the Form 80 and form 1221 along with application documents. 
(but it was not required for application at that time)

CO Assigned on 7 Sep 2012 and asked for Additional proof of skilled employment which i submitted at the same time. 

Now after 11 months another Team is asking for Form 80 and CV and they have clearly mentioned that my CO is same but just submit these docs to them and they will attach those docs to my application


My Question: Are my Security checks completed as being from a High Risk country it takes on average 12 months for security checks. (what i read everywhere)

anyone else facing this kind of situation ?

thanks ...


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys, recently I was told by my immi agent that my case is under ASIO checks. I don't know whether these checks are internal or external. 

My question is whether it is normal to undergo ASIO checks or my case is under special control?


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Guys, recently I was told by my immi agent that my case is under ASIO checks. I don't know whether these checks are internal or external.
> 
> My question is whether it is normal to undergo ASIO checks or my case is under special control?


I cant see your details on my handset. Which country are you from?


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

amitferns said:


> I cant see your details on my handset. Which country are you from?


I'm from Uzbekistan.


----------



## amitferns (Sep 9, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> I'm from Uzbekistan.


I have seen people from certain countries mostly pakistan and bangladesh go through these ASIO checks. Check if others from your country have gone through it. Unfortunately it takes a long time to clear this.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys could you clarify if ASIO checks is calls to workplaces or not.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello guys,

A friend of mine is now under ASIO external checks. Any chance that her visa application will eventually be refused or it's just a matter of time for her to be visa granted?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> A friend of mine is now under ASIO external checks. Any chance that her visa application will eventually be refused or it's just a matter of time for her to be visa granted?


It is a matter of time only if he has no connection with crime/outlaw/extremist. Wait for 12-18 months after visa lodgement for ASIO clearance.


----------



## dol (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi all, 

Is anyone aware of recent approximate time frames for ASIO checks for 457 visa. 

On their website it's said that in average 12 months, but that's for the permanent visas. 
Is it the same for 457 subclass? 

Probably anyone was in the same situation, I would appreciate your timelines of this type of checks.

Thanks!


----------

